# mudskippers



## Vixen (May 9, 2005)

ok so like i just need to know what electrical equiptment you'll need for a mudskipper tank. i work in a watergarden centre that specialises in tropical fish and we had a mudskipper in which quite intrigued me into getting some. but wat i just wanted to know is do i need just a heater or do i need a filter too or wat?

thanks for your time guys


i just realised i posted this in the wrong section...


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Vixen! You'll need both heater and filter (they can be messy buggers!). Heater should be at about 26C just like freshwater fish, and bit of marine salt mixed to the water in to keep them happy! I've had my 3 mudskippers for about 2 years now and love them to bits! Best fish ever in my opinion! :wink: :lol:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

hey u need to also have sumwhere 4 them to come out on the land and a very good filteration system :lol:


----------



## Vixen (May 9, 2005)

hey sorry for my late reply. em how dep would the water need to be then? since im after a 36" x 12" x 15" tank which i have at my shop to house them in. 
well this is all if my parents aggree of course... :roll:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I have mine 3/4 inches above the filter (which is quite big anyway) but I've seen pics of some set ups that have the water a foot deep or more!!!!! :shock: I don't think my guys would know what to do with that amount of water though!! :wink: As long as the water's twice as deep as it takes to cover the fish, and like Lizard lover says with a land part - think of a terrapin-style set up. How many are you planning on getting?


----------

